# My First Kill...



## WoodsRunner (Feb 26, 2012)

...may also be my smallest. I shot this mouse while looking for slingshot wood. I was on a big pile of cut saplings and these little guys were everywhere. This one popped its head up at the wrong time and I nailed him on the head with one shot. I used .38 caliber steel to shoot it. I called the taxidermist and he's checking if he has a big enough mold for it...


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice shot! So what if its just a mouse, you have to start somewhere, keep going at it, small moving targets is only going to help increase you skills!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shot Bud.
philly


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hitting a small, quick target is something to be proud of! Keep it up.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice head shot...can't wait to see one for me to shoot!


----------



## rem50 (Jan 5, 2012)

Looks yummy! ha! Nice shot!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

nice shot, and nice slingshot but it seems a bit of a shame to shoot a mouse.


----------



## AKLEIN (Jan 28, 2012)

Great shot, hitting a mouse isn't easy in my opinion,
so thumbs up


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great shot. It is very hard to hit a mouse since they are very small. Saludos







.


----------



## Elsinore (Oct 30, 2011)

He's well camoed, could barely see him till the third pic! Nice shot


----------

